# [SOLVED] emerge wywala się przy patch-owaniu

## Daemon14

Witam,

od paru dni mam następujący problem, co bym nie chciał zemergować to wywala się przy patchowaniu. Bezpośrednio przed zauważeniem problemu nie robiłem nic konkretnego poza codziennym  emerge --sync. Myslałem że to może jakieś błędy w portage więc odczekałem i powtórzyłem ale nic to nie zmieniło.

przykład z próby aktualizacji portage:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1.11.18.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18/work

>>> Unpacking portage-man-pl-2.1.2.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18/work/portage-2.1.11.18 ...

 * Setting portage.VERSION to 2.1.11.18 ...

patching file make.conf

Hunk #1 succeeded at 22 (offset -1 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 44 with fuzz 2 (offset 6 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 106 (offset 15 lines).

patch: setting attributes for ./make.conf.oA0GfD8: Operation not supported

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18 failed (prepare phase):

 *   Failed to patch make.conf.example

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  85:  Called src_prepare

 *   environment, line 4858:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           patch make.conf "make.conf.${ARCH}".diff || die "Failed to patch make.conf.example";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18/work/portage-2.1.11.18/cnf'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.1.11.18/work/portage-2.1.11.18'

```

inny przykład:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 58) sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f

 * tzdata2012f.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * tzcode2012f.tar.gz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking tzdata2012f.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f/work

>>> Unpacking tzcode2012f.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f/work

 * Applying timezone-data-2008h-makefile.patch ...

 * A dry-run of patch command succeeded, but actually

 * applying the patch failed!

 * Failed Patch: timezone-data-2008h-makefile.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/files/timezone-data-2008h-makefile.patch )

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f/temp/timezone-data-2008h-makefile.patch.out

 * ERROR: sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f failed (unpack phase):

 *   Failed Patch: timezone-data-2008h-makefile.patch!

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_unpack

 *   environment, line 2392:  Called epatch '/usr/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data/files/timezone-data-2008h-makefile.patch'

 *   environment, line 1072:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               die "Failed Patch: ${patchname}!";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f/work'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/timezone-data-2012f/work'
```

i tak przy próbie instalacji jakiejkolwiek paczki która wymaga jakiegoś patcha.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.11.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.5.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.3-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 20 Sep 2012 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.5, 1.12.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22.90

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo roslin

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -Os -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -Os -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative djvu dri dssi dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif extensions fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtkstyle iconv java jpeg kde kipi lame lastfm lcms ldap libcaca libmpeg2 libnotify libsamplerate lzma mad maps melt mikmod minizip mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 mplayer mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ntfs ogg opengl openmp osc osdmenu pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd pyqt4 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reiser4 reiserfs rubberband scrobbler sdl semantic-desktop session source spell sqlite sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl ssse3 startup-notification suil svg tcpd themedesigner threads tiff tk tor transparent-proxy truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l video vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xmpp xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi krita sheets words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

ma ktoś jakiś pomysł??

----------

## Kubala95

Proponuję żebyś najpierw make.conf pokazał, bo z tego co widzę, to głównie o niego chodzi. Nie mieszasz przypadkiem gałęzi ?

----------

## Daemon14

make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=core2 -Os -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

USE="aalib bluray djvu dssi extensions ffmpeg gtkstyle java lame lastfm

     libcaca libmpeg2 libsamplerate lzma maps melt mikmod minizip mmx mozilla

     mpg123 mplayer musepack mysql nsplugin ntfs osc osdmenu pyqt4 quicktime

     rar reiser4 reiserfs rubberband scrobbler source sqlite sse sse2 sse3

     sse4 ssse3 suil themedesigner threads tk tor transparent-proxy v4l video

     x264 xmpp -gtk -ipv6"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="pl"

AUTOCLEAN = "yes"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

CLEAN_DELAY = 10

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard"

FEATURES="usersandbox collision-protect userfetch"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi krita sheets words"

```

i tak, oprócz podstawowego drzewka używam jeszcze overlaya roslina.

----------

## SlashBeast

Pokaz /proc/mounts, uzywasz jakiegos magicznego systemu plikow? Wyglada jakbys mial jakis problem z xattr. 

I jeszcze na configu kernela daj: "  grep XATTR .config | grep -vE '^#'  "

----------

## Daemon14

/proc/mounts

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / reiserfs rw,noatime 0 0

devtmpfs /dev devtmpfs rw,relatime,size=1025808k,nr_inodes=256452,mode=755 0 0

proc /proc proc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

tmpfs /run tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,mode=755 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

debugfs /sys/kernel/debug debugfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

cgroup_root /sys/fs/cgroup tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755 0 0

openrc /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc 0 0

cpuset /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuset cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuset 0 0

cpu /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu 0 0

cpuacct /sys/fs/cgroup/cpuacct cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpuacct 0 0

freezer /sys/fs/cgroup/freezer cgroup rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,freezer 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620 0 0

shm /dev/shm tmpfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

/dev/sda1 /mnt/win fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0

binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime 0 0

```

 grep XATTR .config | grep -vE '^#'

```
CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y

```

używam reiserfs, także chyba niezbyt magiczny  :Smile: 

----------

## Daemon14

ok wkompilowałem XATTR do Reiserfs w jądro i już wszystko działa.... tylko czemu mi to wyleciało z configa? albo jesli tego nie miałem to czemu wczesniej wszystko działało prawidłowo? w sumie nie ważne, ważne że działa ale i tak mnie to zastanawia  :Smile: 

thx za sugestię  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Byc moze ktos dal ciala, w ciagu ostatnich dni byl update do patch'a i dodano tam flage useflage xattr ktora jest domyslnie wylaczona.

----------

## Daemon14

no chyba że tak  :Smile:  tak czy inaczej dzięki za pomoc

----------

